# Looking for a trailer to deliver small squares



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

First off I do not want to deliver hay but there is getting to be more demand. The set up i have now is a 1037 stack wagon to stack bales. My plan is to buy a hay grapple so I can load flatbed trucks from he stack. That makes it easy for loading but when I deliver hay I will be alone. Just looking for a simple solution to unload when I get there. I thought about a truck and dump then when i get there but that is another motor and more upkeep than i want. I have a tractor I would like to haul from time to time so a trailer would be better. I need to be able to haul 250 bales to make it worth the trip. Is there a good solution to unload the trailer when you pull into a horse lovers yard with nothing to unload 200-300 bales? I cant do it myself and stack them to boot.

I did look at that Ag Shield Multi Trailer and like it

Thanks,

Todd


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

toddhandy said:


> with nothing to unload 200-300 bales? I cant do it myself and stack them to boot.
> 
> I did look at that Ag Shield Multi Trailer and like it
> 
> ...


Todd, I have to admit I like the Ag Shield Multi (it's on my wish list) too. The only answer I can think of for help is another human body. In MY area, equipment would not fit in most of the horsy people's barns (skid steer, etc.. However, a small elevator would seem to come in handy (in my area again). I would probably also price delivery according to the difficulties of unload/stacking. I don't deliver any more (small square) for the first reason (lack of a working human bodies, I know I can get all kinds of spectator type bodies).  Larry


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

We are set up to unload by our selfs. U will need a long trailer to make it work though. 32'-40'


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Someone on haytalk had installed a winch in such a way it pulled the load off the back of the trailer. That would work with some folks. I can't find the thread but I saved the pics.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Can't you ask the customer to be there? It'd be a lot easier to get paid too if they are present.


----------



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

8350HiTech said:


> Can't you ask the customer to be there? It'd be a lot easier to get paid too if they are present.


Yeah I will not unload unless I get payment. The problem is when you show up they want the hay in a odd place or you cant turn around in there yard. Guess the best thing to do is tell them they have 1 hour to get the hay off the trailer or i will throw them off myself.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Used to use a Dodge 600 straight truck, could haul 200 if you stacked tall, all the years I hauled with it I'd get people that asked if it had a dump, as in back it in the barn and dump em, unfortunately it did not, now both my hay trucks have dumps for round bales and people act shocked when I tell em I can dump where ever they want it, go figure.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

All u need is a cart to move your bales around. We can do 200 in about 1:15 and thats from popping straps to pulling out


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

toddhandy said:


> First off I do not want to deliver hay but there is getting to be more demand. The set up i have now is a 1037 stack wagon to stack bales. My plan is to buy a hay grapple so I can load flatbed trucks from he stack. That makes it easy for loading but when I deliver hay I will be alone. Just looking for a simple solution to unload when I get there. I thought about a truck and dump then when i get there but that is another motor and more upkeep than i want. I have a tractor I would like to haul from time to time so a trailer would be better. I need to be able to haul 250 bales to make it worth the trip. Is there a good solution to unload the trailer when you pull into a horse lovers yard with nothing to unload 200-300 bales? I cant do it myself and stack them to boot.
> 
> I did look at that Ag Shield Multi Trailer and like it
> 
> ...


Here the lazy horsey folks want it stacked in barns, sheds, lofts, whatever that no mechanical means can help with. Just hand labor. Just make sure you discuss time and time again with buyers what the delivery would be like. Even then they will lie and say it's easy and it won't be. Personally I find hay buyers are getting less and less willing to come get the small bales themselves.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

My solution to delivery is simple six part approach:

1. Come and get it from my shed and I will help load by watching and supervising and just maybe pass the bales or stack them only. Better still bring a flatbed and I will put bandit bundles on with my fel and if you do not p*** me off then you only pay for 20 out of the bundle of 21; or

2. I can deliver on my small utility flatbed (a 1 tonne, 8x6foot flatbed) and an aluminium flatbed trailer of the same size, up to 4 bandit bundles or 84 bales. I pass, you cart/stack; or

3. For larger quantities I use my Mitsubishi 6 tonne truck ( up to 10 bandit bundles) for 210 bales and you have a forklift or Fel to unload. OR I can add a trailer (4.5) taunt the truck and bring my feel and unload. If I cannot fit in your storage then it is on the ground and you cart in and stack at your leisure and for your pleaure. Me bringing my fel puts the price up; or

4. For larger quantities I can add the trailer with hay so carting up to 357 bales in a load .and you supply a forklift or fel to unload;or

5. get some other sucker to get hay from, as even with this approach I can sell all the hay I grow and more in a season; or

6 If the unloading help is very easy on the eye then I may help stacking a few bandit bundles.  

I am happy to report that entering my 6th season with a bandit, my customers once they experience the ease of having bundles unloaded with a forklift or fel go to great lengths to get said machine or even change shed layout to accommodate my fel. Yeah I love those bandit bundles, and the lazier I get the more I love them.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Coondle said:


> My solution to delivery is simple six part approach:
> 
> 1. Come and get it from my shed and I will help load by watching and supervising and just maybe pass the bales or stack them only. Better still bring a flatbed and I will put bandit bundles on with my fel and if you do not p*** me off then you only pay for 20 out of the bundle of 21; or
> 
> ...


I wish my customers would buy some sort of loader to handle my 3x3s. Many just push em off or drag them off with a rope.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Teslan said:


> I wish my customers would buy some sort of loader to handle my 3x3s. Many just push em off or drag them off with a rope.


That is ok, have done the same with bandit bundles. On the ground it is their problem and you have got Isac Newton to help unload. Gravity is often the enemy but you harness it as a helper. Well done.


----------

